Ask HN: What is the best modern way to do “Keep window on top” in OS X? - sahin-boydas
======
cerberusss
Marketing styles it as macOS nowadays, but anyway the modern way is when you
are watching a video, click on the button that makes it pop out.

For example this clip on Vimeo
[https://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks/361821058](https://vimeo.com/channels/staffpicks/361821058)
in the bottom-right, one-to-last button is the popout button. The clip will
now hover over all other windows. Other websites have other buttons, or have
this in the generic right-click menu. And some simply don't offer this.

If you're asking for a way to keep _any_ window on top in macOS, there isn't a
way. The above also works in Safari, but not in Firefox.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
> If you're asking for a way to keep any window on top in macOS, there isn't a
> way.

What an unfortunate lack of functionality. On XFCE, a _free_ Linux window
manager, I can right-click a window and select `always on top`. MacOS is a
premium product and doesn't offer that.

~~~
cerberusss
Oh yeah, tell me about it. I used Linux for many years on the desktop, until I
changed career into iOS development. I really missed it.

One redeeming grace is that macOS does support virtual desktops quite well.
That, combined with a nice 32" monitor, means I no longer need it as often.
But it's a miss, to be sure.

Edit: if the "popout video" button isn't there for a video on a website, then
it's in the right-click menu. Of course, some (most?) websites including
Youtube have a custom right-click menu. To get it back, there is an extension,
but boy what a hassle.

